# [SOLVED]Cannot connect to the internet...



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm posting this from a different computer, but I am unable to connect to the internet using my Dell laptop (about three years old). It was always able to connect, but then randomly stopped. I cannot connect to my wireless at school or at home. It also will not connect when I plug it in to an ethernet cable. I reinstalled Windows XP thinking that would solve the problem, but I still cannot connect. I've gone into the Control Panel a few times to see if I could fix it, but no luck. Does anybody know what the problem could be? Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Go to the device manager and see if there are any errors (Yellow or Red exclamation points). You may need to reinstall the drivers. Please list the specs on your laptop (make,model,and service tag #)
Thanks


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

I'll list all the specs for you later when I get the computer. For now, how do I get to the device manager? Sorry if that's a stupid question. I've been using a Mac as my primary computer for a few years now so a lot of the details slip my mind. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

There are no stupid questions. Now I will know who to go to for any MAC questions. To get to the device manager Right click My Computer>Properties>Hardware Tab>Device manager. List anything that has yellow or red exclamation points. 
Thanks


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Ahh...there seem to be some problems in the Device Manager.

The following appear next to yellow question marks/exclamation points:

Other Devices:
-Ethernet Controller
-Multimedia Audio Controller
-Network Controller
-PCI Modem
-Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
-Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

Let me know what do to from here. Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Ya, These are inoperative due to no drivers. If you can give the specs (make, model, service tag) of your laptop i'll give you a link. Or you can go to Dell Support with this info and you can get most of the drivers directly. If you are not sure what you need please Post. I will patch a link to assist you and walk you through if your not sure.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

It's a Dell Inspiron 8600, Service Tag: 384X051


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Here is the link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=INS_PNT_P4M_8600&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
I would try to get the ethernet up and running first so you can access the other drivers directly. You may have to dowload to another PC that has a CD burner and burn the driver to CD. Once you get that up and running I would do a full windows update and reinstall the other drivers. Use the Broadcom integrated (2nd on the list) to install the onboard network driver first.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

I installed the second one on the Network list and that got the ethernet up and running. I also installed a few of the wireless ones, but none of them got the wireless working. Which one do I need to download for that?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Is this laptop using a internal wireless card that came with it? If so use the intel wirless 2200 driver. Or is it using an external wireless card. If so please give specs.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Brian.BRIAN-TL8493RPK>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : brian-tl8493rpk
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-17-9F-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.245.16
167.206.245.15
167.206.245.80
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 16, 2007 4:39:22 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 17, 2007 4:39:22 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Brian.BRIAN-TL8493RPK>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

I don't see any wireless hardware listed, so I suspect that you need to either enable it or install the drivers.


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

I tried installing the driver and it unzipped then said there was an error installing. It said I needed a newer version of Windows Installer. I then installed Windows XP SP2, but I still can't install the driver.


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Also, how would I enable it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

What is the exact error you get installing? I'm speaking of enabling the hardware in the BIOS if it's disabled here.


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

I'll try to install it again later and I'll copy down the exact error message for you. For the time being, how to I get into the BIOS to see if it's enabled?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Which driver did you try to install?
Also, if you go to Dell site and input your service tag you can have dell scan your laptop to try and help pin point the wireless driver. Here is a link:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...ls?~ck=ln&~tab=2&c=us&cs=19&l=en&lnki=0&s=dhs
Double check what I inputed from the info you gave me.
Go to Current System Configuration Tab.
Allow Dell to scan and POST the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

When I checked the original configuration it said I have the Intel 2200 card. That's the one I tried to install the driver for. 

Current System Configuration:

General Information:

Service Tag 384X051 
Express Service Code 7022334709 
Computer Model Inspiron 8600 
BIOS Vendor Dell Computer Corporation 
BIOS Version A08 
BIOS Date 04-26-04 
Windows Version Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 

Processor 
Manufacturer Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz 
Clock Speed 1.5GHz 
L2 Cache Size 1024 

Processor 
Clock Speed 1.5GHz 

Memory 
Available Memory 71.18 % 
Page File Size 1250.3Mb 
Available Page File 91.13 % 
Virtual Memory 1761.5Mb 
Available Virtual Memory 85.34 % 
Memory Slot 1 [DIMM_A] 256Mb 
Memory Slot 2 [DIMM_B] 256Mb 

Memory 
Memory Slot 1 [DIMM_A] 256Mb 
Memory Slot 2 [DIMM_B] 256Mb 

Memory 

Memory 

Network Card 
Adapters Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport 

Storage 
Drive Type Drive Size Total Available Space Used Space 
C: NTFS 37.20Gb 19.06Gb 18.14Gb 

Storage 

Hardware 
Type Description 
DVD/CD-ROM Drives SONY CDRW/DVD CRX830E 
Disk Drives ST94811A 37.26Gb 
IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Primary IDE Channel 
Secondary IDE Channel 
Keyboards Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mice and Other Pointing Devices PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
USB Controllers Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 

Software 
Name Version 
WebFldrs XP 9.50.5318 
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller 5.04.02 

Software


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Go to this site and download MS installer 3.1 v2 and then try to install the wireless driver:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/893803
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jaworski87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

The installation of MS installer 3.1 v2 allowed me to install the driver. Wireless is working right now and I haven't experienced any problems since. Thanks so much to everybody who helped me out with my problem. Your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the internet...*

Glad To Help,
Don't be a stranger, this site has alot of info.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

